# Latest KxK prototype porn



## noodles (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are the two prototypes for the upcoming ProtoVii-7. It is hard to tell from the pics, but the body edges are radiused. Before everyone asks questions, the fixed bridge model is Rob playing around with a one pickup, top mount volume knob design. He's experimenting with different cover plates for the hole. Note the recessed shovel jack route on the back of the top horn, the new neck heel sculpting, and the new "universal" pickup routes for the passive guys.

































A word on Floyds: Rob explained to me why he hasn't been offering the OFR-7 more widely. The real Floyds are a pain in the ass to get, especially in sevens. They just don't make many of them, and the larger companies have first shot at the them. Every time he calls up Floyd, he is told "two more weeks". The black ones are especially hard to come by, since a certain company started offering them on a certain guitarist's signature model.

The good news is Rob will install the bridge if you send it to him. So, if you can pick up an OFR-7, he will gladly build your guitar with it. However, for what should be obvious reasons, he will NOT use bridges from other guitar manufacturers. So, if you want a TRS, like Carvin or Rusty's Dean, then you're fine. If you want a LoPro Edge-7 or ZR-7, then he is going to politely decline, since he doesn't want "Ibanez" plastered across the front of his work. For what it's worth, this is the same answer the Jackson Custom shop will give you these days.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Oct 18, 2007)

they both look effin phenominal :O


----------



## Eric (Oct 18, 2007)

Those really look great... I think that the lip on the top fin of the first one give the V a much more balanced look tho...


----------



## SeanC (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh god those look amazing.

I think this is still my favorite V shape he's done though


----------



## Loomer (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks REALLY cool! 

However, I do worry a bit about that balance. Does Rob have some nifty solution to this?


----------



## tie my rope (Oct 18, 2007)

i think that the fixed bridges headstock on the one with the floyd would be awesum. even that said theyre both phenomenally smexy.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2007)

that 4x3 headstock is pretty sexy


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Here are the two prototypes for the upcoming ProtoVii-7. It is hard to tell from the pics, but the body edges are radiused. Before everyone asks questions, the fixed bridge model is Rob playing around with a one pickup, top mount volume knob design. He's experimenting with different cover plates for the hole. Note the recessed shovel jack route on the back of the top horn, the new neck heel sculpting, and the new "universal" pickup routes for the passive guys.



I'm assuming non radiused would be an option?


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks better than all the other KxK's that I've seen! Awesome!


----------



## Beta (Oct 18, 2007)

Out of curiosity, has he considered offering Kahlers? I don't know anything about how easy/hard they are to get since they started back up, but I also don't know of any large manufacturer who has taken to putting the 7-string model on some star's signature guitar.

Edit: I notice there's an option for a Kahler _bridge_ on the KxK site, but I'm assuming that doesn't mean tremolo bridge, because even the 7-string Hybrid model sells for more than $150.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 18, 2007)

The build quality on these looks very nice, i also really like the volute design on these too. WELL DONE SIR!!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 18, 2007)

The first one looks way better to me, I noticed he did the ends of the horns differently on that one.


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2007)

Loomer said:


> However, I do worry a bit about that balance. Does Rob have some nifty solution to this?



There are several factors that impact this, and Rob has made changes to help the problem. The most obvious is the shrinking of the inline headstock, which first appeared on the Sii-7 prototype:






With less mass and length up there, it balances better. Still, the new 4+3 is going to be much better.

Rob also has yet to determine the placement of the strap button on the upper horn. This will effect how the guitar hangs.


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2007)

Beta said:


> Out of curiosity, has he considered offering Kahlers? I don't know anything about how easy/hard they are to get since they started back up, but I also don't know of any large manufacturer who has taken to putting the 7-string model on some star's signature guitar.
> 
> Edit: I notice there's an option for a Kahler _bridge_ on the KxK site, but I'm assuming that doesn't mean tremolo bridge, because even the 7-string Hybrid model sells for more than $150.



Several guys here are getting one with a Kahler.

12_7s


----------



## XEN (Oct 18, 2007)

I actually really like that, man! Thx for posting!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 18, 2007)

man, that top v looks amazing.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the first one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Robs V designs are always killer!!

Whats the story on this universal pickup route?


----------



## Apophis (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like I misunderstood (or barely paid attention) to the universal pickup route thing. I thought you meant that Passives and Actives would fit the same route  That would pwn...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Robs V designs are always killer!!
> 
> Whats the story on this universal pickup route?



Probably routed so both Dimarzio and SD pickups will fit without modification. On one of my guitars I asked that it be routed for Duncans even though it's going to have Dimarzio's just in case I wanted to swap them out, which I will do on a whim  So I imagine it's something similar to that. The other one is going to have Dimarzio sized Blackouts so I doubt it will be an issue.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Looks like I misunderstood (or barely paid attention) to the universal pickup route thing. I thought you meant that Passives and Actives would fit the same route  That would pwn...



Yeah, looks like you ninja'd my post JJ. 


I understand now!


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Whats the story on this universal pickup route?



Originally, Rob designed pickup routes to exactly match the profile of the pickup to be installed in the guitar. This made swaps to pickups of different brands impossible without modification. So, he has now moved to a universal route for passive pickups, so you can play with new pickups in the future.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Originally, Rob designed pickup routes to exactly match the profile of the pickup to be installed in the guitar. This made swaps to pickups of different brands impossible without modification. So, he has now moved to a universal route for passive pickups, so you can play with new pickups in the future.



That is good to know. But like I said before....I realized my idiocy


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2007)

Those look damn nice. As usual awesome work from Rob


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG - those freaking SWEET!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice! I look forward to coming over and playing them when he sends them to you Dave.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm starting to realize I was a complete fool for not jumping on the $999 KxK special thing.


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm starting to realize I am a complete fool.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, that's nice! Especially with the 4x3 headstock. I'd probably just get another Sii-7 if I wanted a Floyd, but then I still have to get my first Sii-7 before I start making big plans!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2007)

The top heel sculpting makes it look bizarre but kinda cool aside from that. I like the 2nd one better and I think it'd look cooler if the inside top wing was also "curved" a bit like the bottom one is.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 18, 2007)

noodles said:


>



What makes you think I won't cut you man?!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> What makes you think I won't cut you man?!


with what, your checkbook?


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> with what, your checkbook?



I have $500 to my name currently, soon to be -3000.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm starting to realize I was a complete fool for not jumping on the $999 KxK special thing.



It took you this long? Running a little slow there Zim


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> with what, your checkbook?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> with what, your checkbook?



Nah that'd be a bludgeon


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 18, 2007)

Advantages of being a Mod no 3867: We get to see these things weeks and weeks before the riff raff


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I have $500 to my name currently, soon to be -3000.


 ouch


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> ouch



Hilarious. Thats why I put up my G-Force for sale and probably more to come.

Anyways, the prototype looks cool. I have no problem with it, but it is a little puzzling given Rob's stances on making original designs, to come up with a rhoads copy. I bet it rocks though


----------



## noodles (Oct 18, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Advantages of being a Mod no 3867: We get to see these things weeks and weeks before the riff raff



Advantages of being an Endorser no 375: I get to go through several rounds of mockup and specification changes before the mods ever get to see them.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2007)

Advantage of being awesome #823523589235: you know about stuff which is _actually cool_ before everyone else



  >__> lol


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hell yeah, maple fretboard.


----------



## Lee (Oct 18, 2007)

Maple + neckthru + V = epic win.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Advantage of being awesome #823523589235: you know about stuff which is _actually cool_ before everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> >__> lol



And this would apply to you how?


----------



## Michael (Oct 18, 2007)

I fuckin' love that first one with the maple.  That V shape is really cool too.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 18, 2007)

What about the explorer


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 18, 2007)

If it were symmetrical about the upper wing (as in, more like a regular V instead of a rhoads V) I'd have to change my pants. That shape + 27" + reverse headstock = wet dreams.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 18, 2007)

I like that V shape. But I remember not being a huge fan of the explorer shape he came up with.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 18, 2007)

HOLLY SHIT!

BTW very good explanation about the OFR, and it's true. It's very difficult to get an OFR for a sevenstring nowadays.


----------



## noodles (Oct 19, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> What about the explorer



He still has it around, but there seems to be more interest for this, so he's playing around with this one first. Don't worry, the Explorer will pop up again at some point.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 19, 2007)

hey noodles, Fuck you


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice looking guitar. But the 4+3 headstock seems disproportionately small to go with that body.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 19, 2007)

definitally 2 cool, interesting guitars and I'm sure they are great quallity instruments but this time, the design isnt really my thing


----------



## noodles (Oct 19, 2007)

darren said:


> Nice looking guitar. But the 4+3 headstock seems disproportionately small to go with that body.



He has been trying to keep the headstock size down on sevens to keep them balanced. I think it is the same profile as on the sixers.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 19, 2007)

the 2+4 looks perfect on the BSG. The 3+4 looks somewhat odd, but I ended up getting it on my BSG7 just because I think it would fit better than an in-line headstock.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 19, 2007)

I love the way the 4x3 headstock looks, which is why I ordered it. I remember when Noodles first showed us the drawings of that headstock before it had been produced. That was my first inkling that I might order a KxK.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 24, 2007)

Dear Lord, so hot....


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 25, 2007)

i love that first guitar. when might he come out with that new model.?
I'd buy it asap man.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice! I think it looks sharp.


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2008)

UPDATE: The guitar is almost done. Rob is waiting for the Duncan Custom/Jazz set to arrive, and he has to build a case for it. Everything else is complete.







This will be coming my way soon to demo. I'll make sure to take plenty of pics, and with any luck, maybe some sound samples, too. I've been meaning to get Mike to do a sound shootout with our various guitars. This is also going to see work on the next Division album.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 24, 2008)

Shiit Gerbil Bitchnuts!


----------



## Groff (Jan 24, 2008)

Man that thing is beautiful.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 24, 2008)

What sort of wood is the fretboard? I mean why is it blue? 






That looks pretty sweet actually. I'm pretty eager to see the finished guitar.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 24, 2008)

Hell Yea that is fuckin sick.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 24, 2008)

thats brutal.


----------



## amonb (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 24, 2008)

Noice. Did Rob get a black Floyd for that? Also whats his position on kahlers?


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Noice. Did Rob get a black Floyd for that? Also whats his position on kahlers?



No, a chrome one he has had lying around.

He'll use the regular Kahlers, but not the hybrids. He says the hybrids are too cheaply made.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

That headstock looks tiny compared to the body, just weird picture angle? I think this body could look really sweet with some coloured bevels on it, like metallic grey.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

What about the first one that was posted? I don't really care for this one. I hope Rob hasn't scraped the other design.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 24, 2008)

my...brain...just ...overloaded..
KXK guitars are just sooo  ...


----------



## SamSam (Jan 24, 2008)

the second V is the sex  

what the price range on his monsters?


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What about the first one that was posted? I don't really care for this one. I hope Rob hasn't scraped the other design.



Well, he's only sending one out to me, and this is the body style I preferred. He still is thinking about which one he wants to produce, or if he wants to offer both.

Look on the bright side: you'll get a chance to see this in person.


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2008)

SamSam said:


> the second V is the sex
> 
> what the price range on his monsters?



I don't have an answer for that one yet, as they are not standard models yet. I'm assuming it will be around the same range as his other models.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

noodles said:


> Well, he's only sending one out to me, and this is the body style I preferred. He still is thinking about which one he wants to produce, or if he wants to offer both.
> 
> Look on the bright side: you'll get a chance to see this in person.



Ah...this changes everything


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 25, 2008)

Something just doesnt look right with this model. The headstock is fine...small with straight string pull = perfect. Its the angle of incidence of the wings or something. 

I tried to combine the 2 prototype models together to make the shape more pleasing to my eye. I didnt change any of the angles. I only took Robs ideas, cut and pasted, and came up with this:





I dont know...?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nah man, that first one is absolutely perfect. It's a V that would make me hot. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 25, 2008)

who makes these fucking awesome guitars???


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> who makes these fucking awesome guitars???



uhhhh....


KXK Guitars - Custom Made in the USA

Mista Rob Kaufmann


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks heaps mate!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> thanks heaps mate!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Brord (Jan 25, 2008)

Those v's look really good! 
Is it still possible to make it kinda your own guitar like: I want 27'', 1 pickup, strings through.... etc?
Any indication on what these v's will cost?


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 25, 2008)

DONT FINISH IT!!!! JUS OIL EM UP!!! damn they are soooo uuuuugh!!!!


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2008)

I might be stating the obvious here (iv not read the entire thread) but why doesnt Rob get a deal with Schaller to get Floydes in?

thats who Caparison use and i can say that mine is every bit as good as an OFR as ive used both and there is 100% no difference in quality at all


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)

As far as I know they don't make a Schaller Floyd in a 7. I'm pretty sure Schaller actually build the OFR's anyways, just with slightly different materials. Supposedly thats why the Schaller Floyds are considered the best licensed one.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm sure the fact that i don't like V shaped guitars has alot to do with it, but i can't find a single thing i like about this guitar ... that explorer on the other hand


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> As far as I know they don't make a Schaller Floyd in a 7. I'm pretty sure Schaller actually build the OFR's anyways, just with slightly different materials. Supposedly thats why the Schaller Floyds are considered the best licensed one.



ahh i just checked caparisons website and your correct. I just figured theyd use schallers on everything but it appears its OFR's on the 7 strings


----------



## Qucifer (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone ever asked Rob about doing an 8?


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2008)

id imagine the answer to that is a big old YES


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)

Qucifer said:


> Anyone ever asked Rob about doing an 8?



He built an 8 string fanned fret V, but he didn't find the 27-25.5" fan acceptable, so he destroyed the instrument. He said he's be building another one with acceptable scales sometime, but I imagine that got put on hold with the big boom in his business.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> As far as I know they don't make a Schaller Floyd in a 7.



EDIT: i need more coffee.


----------



## Adam (Jan 25, 2008)

^
That's a kahler.


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2008)

lol see your avatar playstoppause


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2008)

Oups, self-owned. 

Watch me leave as i go... for a cup of coffee...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)

It's okay, you're old AND french, it's not your fault.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2008)

Nah, better than young, dumb and full of cum. I'll skip the NB part this time.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2008)

There there, my young friend... I still love you, you know.


----------



## noodles (Jan 25, 2008)

Brord said:


> Is it still possible to make it kinda your own guitar like: I want 27'', 1 pickup, strings through.... etc?
> Any indication on what these v's will cost?



Yes, 27" scale is a $100 option, and the tune-o-matic string through bridge is standard. One pickup is never a problem.

No word on cost yet, since it is still in the prototype phase.



Nick said:


> I might be stating the obvious here (iv not read the entire thread) but why doesnt Rob get a deal with Schaller to get Floydes in?
> 
> thats who Caparison use and i can say that mine is every bit as good as an OFR as ive used both and there is 100% no difference in quality at all.



As J said, Schaller--who manufacturers all of the bridges for Floyd Rose--does not make a seven string bridge with the Schaller brand name.

The problem here is solely with the seven string bridges. Rob can get the sixers all day long, but Schaller is currently not shipping sevens. None of the resellers have them, and as far as I can tell, Schecter is stockpiling them.


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2008)

id be interested to find the reasoning behind not producing them under the schaller name/stockpiling the FR ones


----------



## Brord (Jan 25, 2008)

noodles said:


> Yes, 27" scale is a $100 option, and the tune-o-matic string through bridge is standard. One pickup is never a problem.
> 
> No word on cost yet, since it is still in the prototype phase.



Thanks for the info!
I'll just check in every now and then to look for updates on these beauties. I might be interested in buying one (or two ). I allways wanted a 27'' necktrough, string through, 1 pickup, 7 string v and no other company has them. I guess it's safe to use the other 7 strings on the kxk site as an indication on the price (give or take a couple of hundreds)?


----------



## noodles (Jan 25, 2008)

Nick said:


> id be interested to find the reasoning behind not producing them under the schaller name/stockpiling the FR ones



Probably more of the old "nobody plays sevens anymore" attitude.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)

A 7 string? I have enough trouble with 6, why would I want a 7th?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> A 7 string? I have enough trouble with 6, why would I want a 7th?


7s are gay!!! duh!!! nu-metal sucks!!!


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 25, 2008)

Ugh, what I'd do for one of those models...


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> 7s are gay!!! duh!!! nu-metal sucks!!!



I always imagine somebody saying that to Chris Broderick, before he precedes to LITERALLY melt the face off of their skull with his  .


----------



## Vision (Jan 25, 2008)

Those guitars are pure sex. I would love to get one of those fixed bridges with an unmarked ebony fretboard. 

How flat are the necks?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 25, 2008)

Vision said:


> Those guitars are pure sex. I would love to get one of those fixed bridges with an unmarked ebony fretboard.
> 
> How flat are the necks?



As flat as you want it. They're custom built.


----------



## c4tze (Jan 25, 2008)

noodles said:


> Here are the two prototypes for the upcoming ProtoVii-7. It is hard to tell from the pics, but the body edges are radiused. Before everyone asks questions, the fixed bridge model is Rob playing around with a one pickup, top mount volume knob design. He's experimenting with different cover plates for the hole. Note the recessed shovel jack route on the back of the top horn, the new neck heel sculpting, and the new "universal" pickup routes for the passive guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats the scale you chose?


----------



## noodles (Jan 25, 2008)

25.5"


----------



## Ruins (Jan 26, 2008)

is there any gallery of all the kxk guitars ever build?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 26, 2008)

I doubt


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## noodles (Jan 26, 2008)

Ruins said:


> is there any gallery of all the kxk guitars ever build?



He used to have a custom gallery up on his page, but it hasn't been there since he changed things around. I'll have to ask him to put it back.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 26, 2008)

All this KxK pr0n is making me want to call Rob and harass him about mine  Must....control.....self.....


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> All this KxK pr0n is making me want to call Rob and harass him about mine  Must....control.....self.....



I feel your pain


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 26, 2008)

Just because you guys want the full specs and I'm being a dick and not listing them


----------



## Ruins (Jan 26, 2008)

noodles said:


> He used to have a custom gallery up on his page, but it hasn't been there since he changed things around. I'll have to ask him to put it back.


that would be awesome !


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 27, 2008)

i didnt read through all 13 pages, but the first one, the fixed bridge 7 on one side headstock is fucking sexy


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 27, 2008)

Rob told me awhile back that he was having issues with posting new photos; something about a hosting issue. Not sure what the deal is. I used to love to scan the customs page for new stuff.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Dave, what ever happened to these V prototypes?


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 9, 2008)

Seems like a shame to paint over the wood - it was looking so good natural.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 9, 2008)

The body looks unperportioned imo - the lower horn is a tad tiny. 

still a fine peice of pr0n though : ) thanks for sharing Dave :Agreed:

PS. I'd still buy that thing and do dirty, DIRTY things to it though.


----------



## Vision (Aug 9, 2008)

I am ready to put some $$ down on one of those. Is he still going to make them?


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 9, 2008)

from what i read on his website they aren't taking orders right now, talk to noodles


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 10, 2008)

Those would look great if the upper fin wasn't MASSIVE.

=[


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 10, 2008)

SevenSevenSeven said:


> Those would look great if the upper fin wasn't MASSIVE.



You mean MASSIVELY METAL!!


----------

